# Worlds "largest" indoor photo-40 gigapixel panorama



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Panorama link.

Strahov Library historical link (part of the Strahov Monastery in Prague, Czechoslovakia).


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow ... the detail on that is incredible! Try zooming in ... zoom waaaaaaaay in (i feel like the friendly giant!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's an example:

The first pic shows the approx location of where the second (detailed) pic is from.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Absolutely incredible. The detail is amazing.


----------

